# Mango Lassi



## rivver (May 13, 2009)

I just recently discovered this wonderful smoothie type drink from India. Made with fresh mango, yogurt, milk and sugar all blended together to create a thick and beautiful color drink.

So, I have this small get together of ladies that want a trio of light summer dishes. Mango Lassi popped into my head as the star of the dish and I want to use that in my trio. The main thing I want to do is pour it into a medium size shot glass and place it on the plate along with two other items. I was thinking of garnishing the top with chopped dried cherries and maybe crushed cashews and a mint leaf. 

Now that is going to be the star of my dish, now for the others. I'm kind of drawing a blank here, but here is what I have in my head... grilled shrimp tossed in a lemon vinaigrette, then a nice golden raisin puree with a nice big seared scallop on top.

Im looking for some solid advice, because I really want to WOW these ladies. Do you think teh mango lassi will be to sweet to be used in the trio, or maybe not work at all. I have not tried this yet, so I have no idea if the flavors will work. I think that the mango lassi is so good that it can be used in other creative ways besides in a stand alone beverage


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

< think that the mango lassi is so good that it can be used in other creative ways besides in a stand alone beverage >

As i understand it, the Lassi is not a stand alone beverage, it serves a purpose.It's for cooling you down while enjoying a curry, or other chilli based dish. Personally, i prefer a salty one.

I'm sure vinagrette never focussed in any Indian food I ever ate? and can't imagine it working attall

Perhaps a spicy prawn dish,and some pakoras might be more acceptable.

I know its unfair to stipulate hard and fast rules when entertaining and different cultures _are_ compatable, but think on. I'm prepared to stand corrected. Lassi compiments spicy food


----------



## rivver (May 13, 2009)

Probably right, Spicy prawn sounds much better now. Ill see what I can come up with


----------

